# 15PS Regelung und der Rhein



## Fr33 (27. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


ich weiss dass vor nicht all zu langer Zeit die Führerscheinfreigrenze von 5PS auf FAST allen Gewässern auf 15PS ehöht hat.


Leider ist der Rhein (gerade der, wo man mit 5PS kaum vorran kommt ) von der Regelung ausgenommen.


Hat jmd Infos ob sich an der Regelung in näherer Zeit was ändern wird? 


LG
FR33


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*

Da wird sich in nächster Zeit absolut nix dran ändern.


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*

Das kannste vergessen, da tut sich in nächster Zeit nix! 15 PS ist auf dem Rhein je nach Boot allerdings auch unterste Grenze... zumindest bei uns hier unten...


----------



## Fr33 (27. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*

Servus,


jo weiter oben bei Hessen siehts auch nicht besser aus. Hauptstrom ist da mit 5PS eh nicht mehr.... max Stromab 


Möge die Regelung mal einer verstehen.... Auf dem Main dürfte ich 15PS fahren (und ja da fahren auch Schiffe) und auf dem Rhein nur 5PS wo es eher mal brenzig werden könnte...


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*

Die Führerscheinfreiheit bis 15 PS ist eine rein deutsche Sache.
Da der Rhein jedoch auch andere Staatsgebiete durchfliesst/ tangiert, wurde dieser aufgrund von Abkommen von der Regelung ausgeklammert.

Den Passus zur Erklärung habe ich mal aus einem Fachblatt des DMYV entnommen

Aufgrund der völkerrechtlichen Verpflichtungen  Deutschlands aus der Mitgliedschaft in der Zentralkommission für die  Rheinschifffahrt (ZKR) wird die bisherige Führerscheinregelung von 5 PS  für den Rhein beibehalten. 

Also ist dementsprechend davon auszugehen, dass sich da gar nix ändern KANN.


----------



## Don-Machmut (27. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*

Der Binnen und der See Führerschein sind doch beide fix gemacht ...... #h und dann hast ein leben lang ruhe #6


----------



## Fr33 (27. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*

Fix gemacht ist relativ...und sind eben wieder weitere Kosten ;(


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*

....aber auch ein wesentlich größerer Ausbildungssstand, größere Sicherheit und nicht zuletzt auch ne größere Freiheit :m


----------



## angel-daddy (27. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Fix gemacht ist relativ...und sind eben wieder weitere Kosten ;(



Ein 15 PS Motor ist aber auch erheblich teuerer als ein ein Fünfer. Muss auch ehrlicherweise gesagt werden......

Beide Schein gibt es ab 399,-€, siehe Link

http://www.bootsfuehrerschein-nrw.d...WVsqHAt0RY9WbwQUJp03ssrd3vORctksKbxoCQ9zw_wcB

Ist gut investiertes Geld!

VG Martin


----------



## HeikoNRW (28. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*

auf der Seite von Rolf Dreyer gibt es beide Scheine noch günstiger, zusammen circa 250 euronen...


----------



## Daniel1983 (28. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*

tja hätte die Scheine auch schon längst gemacht, wenn ich nicht eine Rot Grün Schwäche hätte, trotz allem seh ich die Betonungen einwandfrei!!!
Naja aber mit 15 ps darf ich blinder Fisch schön Amok fahren, brum brum!!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*

An für sich ist das kein Hinderungsgrund- erkundige Dich mal genauer!

Mein Onkel hat trotz des gleichen Problems seinen Schein gemacht.
Viel Erfolg!|wavey:


----------



## Pseudokrieger (29. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*

Ich habe einen 6 PS Motor an meinem 14er Portaboot. Im Bereich Freistett reicht die Motorisierung aus. Ich komme gut gegen die Strömung an. Auch mit 3 Mann an Bord. Das liegt aber wohl nur daran, dass das Boot nur 50kg wiegt. Mit einem schwereren Boot brauchst du auch definitiv mehr PS.
Führerschein kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Auf dem Rhein ist viel los. Es ist nicht ungefährlich.


----------



## Daniel1983 (29. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> An für sich ist das kein Hinderungsgrund- erkundige Dich mal genauer!
> 
> Mein Onkel hat trotz des gleichen Problems seinen Schein gemacht.
> Viel Erfolg!|wavey:



Dann hatte er wohl einen guten Arzt (Hausarzt)!

Und nun Ärztehopping betreiben bis mir irgendein Arzt ein Gefälligkeitsattest ausstellt ist nicht meine Art!

R/G Schwäche ist k.o. Kriterium....


----------



## allegoric (29. April 2015)

*AW: 15PS Regelung und der Rhein*

Hab über die hier die Scheine gemacht. Super Lernmaterial. Wer es da nicht rafft.... https://www.boatdriver.de/produkte/sportbootfuhrerschein-binnen/theorie

Günstiger geht's auch nicht.


----------

